# Use to have a gaggia classic now using Nepresso. What is a good easy to use machine?



## 12SS (Jun 26, 2017)

I did have a gaggia classic but found it arkward to use and clean. Could never seem to get a good shot so been using Nepresso for a year or so.

i see people in Cost make great shots with out even trying. I have the Mignon grinder still.

what machines should I look at, that are easy to get good expresso?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

12SS said:


> what machines should I look at, that are easy to get good expresso?


For a good expresso you'd need something like this


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Every thing can be 'arkward' until a certain point is reached on the learning curve ...

Once that point is reached then the steps needed to drive the machine and produce a decent'ish expresso become done without even thinking.

Soooooooooo get back on the curve and get another Gaggia classic (if you have got rid of your old one) its no harder to master than anything else.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DaveP said:


> Every thing can be 'arkward' until a certain point is reached on the learning curve ...
> 
> Once that point is reached then the steps needed to drive the machine and produce a decent'ish expresso become done without even thinking.
> 
> Soooooooooo get back on the curve and get another Gaggia classic (if you have got rid of your old one) its no harder to master than anything else.


Apart from temp surfing. This isn't a skill to be learned it's just something the machine makes you learn cos it has crappy temp management


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

...and buy decent fresh roasted beans from a local roaster or one of the roasters who advertise on here which you then grind yourself just before use (as a huge generalisation, supermarket beans will nearly always be past their best when you get them or go stale real quick)

Let the classic warm up for at least 20 minutes before trying to pull a shot and as said above ( with a bit of reading on the forum about temp surfing also) you should be able to pull a decent shot.

Lots of owners of classics and mignon's on here can attest to getting a decent cup.

John


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

In the meantime get yourself some colonna capsules to keep you caffeinated


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

grab a classic and stick a PID on it, makes life so much better, i used to be in your situation

bought a classic and mignon, found it a PITA, gave up on it, but then with some help from the forum i got back into it, now i can make an amazing tasting coffee with very little effort, can even make multiple coffees and hot chocolates for the whole family with the classic

it worth the effort to keep trying and improve your routine

i get home from work and first thing i do it turn the classic on and turn the pump on for a few seconds to make sure the boiler is full and purge any stale water from the group head

go up and have a quick shower and change, by then the machine is up to a stable temperature (30mins)

(even a nespresso machine needs to be left on for a long time or the coffee will be cold)

i have adjusted the mignons grind timer to give me 17-18g, so i dont need to think when filling the portafilter

i dont weigh in and out if im in a rush but still get great coffee

stir the grinds with a toothpick that i leave on top of my classic with the tamp and baskets to break up clumps

tamp...

lock the portafilter in, and turn the pump on, you now have less than 30 seconds to run to the fridge and grab the milk

turn pump off

take out the portafilter and knock the puck out

hit the steam switch

while it heats up to steam temp which isnt long, rinse the basket, tip the espresso shot into a cup and add sugar to taste, pour milk in pitcher

purge steam wand

steam milk, purge wand and wipe clean, pour milk, look at your poor attempt of latte art and imagine what it could look like

rinse pitcher clean and go enjoy your drink

as you are cleaning up as you go in between steps the whole process does not take long

i always offer to make my little sister hot chocolate and in return she does the running to and from the fridge to get the milk and put it back, brings out the latte glass etc

keep your coffee making are clean and organised


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Mmiah said:


> look at your poor attempt of latte art and imagine what it could look like


Haha never have I related to something more!


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

i can never do latte are, i attempt it every time i make a drink, sometimes i can just about do a blob of a heart or a round blob, it just never flows with the same grace you see in the videos


----------

